# Davy Jones' Sea-Parrot



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I know....how could you do something like that to your Squawkers Macaw ?!? 
Couldn't help myself ! He was just too...... cute, so I had to jack him up with a bit of sea-corpsing  My camera is acting up, so I'll get better pics soon ! More pics here :http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/bobzilla-albums-davy-jones-sea-parrot.html Before :







After :


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, he is so PERFECT now!

Okay, now I have to add you and Mr Chicken to the list of "People I Hate Because They're So Damn GOOD at This Prop Thing". Oh, and that IMU guy, too:googly:

Absolutely fantastic job, Bob!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL, that made me smile. He seems happy to be sea-corpsed!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my God, he looks fantastic!!! You've out done yourself once more.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Pretty darn awesome, Bob!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

way too freakin' cool, Zilla!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! that bird looks great. The paint job is outstanding.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing job. Do you do teddy bears too ?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

You remind me of my friend crankmaggot. He is an absolute genius in transforming found objects as are you!

Check him out!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

To quote:

'He's off its twig! He's shuffled off his mortal coil! He's run down the curtain and joined the choir invisible! He's f***ing snuffed it! '

Sorry - couldn't resist it - beautiful job on the parrot tho!
.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOVE the coloring on him, fantastic job once again!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow. That must be waaay satisfying. Go go bobzilla!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great Bob! I'd be curious to see it in action!



RoxyBlue said:


> Oh, and that IMU guy, too


 Pppppttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW....thanks everyone for your kind words  I'll get back to those of you who wanted to know how it was done  You might not want to try this at home, do to the pain in "THE" @$$ it took to do it LOL
He still work fine, just a bit heavier than before I started him. When I turned him on after working on him to make sure everything was working properly, he'd say...."what ya doing", and I'd say... you don't want to know dude !


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

That is an amazing job. I need to see video of it working.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks ! Your friends stuff is amazing 



sickNtwisted said:


> You remind me of my friend crankmaggot. He is an absolute genius in transforming found objects as are you!
> 
> Check him out!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Your colors are dreamy...very under-the-sea-luminescent-tropical, if that makes any sense. I covet.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats 2 cool--


----------



## sungod (Oct 29, 2010)

Love it!! Gonna have to do it to mine!!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

I love it. It gives me ideas. Thanks.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

A few before pics...


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

That is Awesome... Fantastic job. Did you make the treasure chest?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

One wicked looking parrot Bob....great job on the redo...


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

ha ha! wow that's amazing


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys  I didn't make the chest, just added to it.



forevermy3 said:


> That is Awesome... Fantastic job. Did you make the treasure chest?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow wonderful job! - he matches perfectly now.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! This prop is freaking amazing. Dig all the little details, the colors, and especially the ribs.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you 



dubbax3 said:


> Wow! This prop is freaking amazing. Dig all the little details, the colors, and especially the ribs.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*a few night shots*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooooh, picture #1 has "calendar photo" written all over it


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

As good as he looks in the pictures, he's even better in person. And he still works!
I've got to learn how to do this.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*Video......*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Swab the poop deck and hoist the mizzen!

LOL, this bird is one funny dude


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Roxy and Steve 



RoxyBlue said:


> Ooooooh, picture #1 has "calendar photo" written all over it


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

OMG Bobzilla! That is so freakin cool! Excellent work, its perfect.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, that is the perfect prop for that skeleton! You would never know that it was a hacked toy. That is a truly professional looking piece you have created. Great job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work Bob he is AWESOME the night shots are great


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Amazing detail. He looks fantastic.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

love this guy


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> LMAO, he is so PERFECT now!
> 
> Okay, now I have to add you and Mr Chicken to the list of "People I Hate Because They're So Damn GOOD at This Prop Thing". Oh, and that IMU guy, too:googly:
> 
> Absolutely fantastic job, Bob!


... Seconded! I love it!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

This is why I live to see Bob's work. Amazing!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Jack! I forgot all about this thread! :googly:


Sawtooth Jack said:


> This is why I live to see Bob's work. Amazing!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks to Sawtooth, I just "discovered" this thread!! Wow Bobzilla, that is freaking amazing!! You have created a true work of art! You did such an outstanding job creating a corpsed skeletal look to this bright and happy little bird...looks as though his little body went down on the Flying Dutchman and came back up from the bottom of the ocean, salty and crusty and rotted with barnacles growing unchecked. You are really amazingly talented. Just awesome!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

This is so well done! Very nice!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

HOW THE HECK DID I MISS THIS??? That is awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks again!


----------

